# ON Whey Protein VS Dynamatize Elite



## Xmax (Feb 2, 2009)

Which do you guys prefer?  I been contemplating on which one to get next. 








or


----------



## username101 (Feb 2, 2009)

dymatize is what i use to use now i use scivation. for taste wise between your two i would go with dymatize.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 2, 2009)

I like ON.

never really used anything else  aside from atw a couple times


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2009)

the cheapest i can find.  right now its allthewhey.com or sbmuscle.com


----------



## Chubby (Feb 2, 2009)

I don't know about the taste, but protein wise, ON is better than Dymatyze.  ON has whey isolate as a main source of protein, while Dymatyze has whey concentrate as main source of protein.  I think whey isolate is considered better than whey concentrate.
Just my opinion.


----------



## zombul (Feb 3, 2009)

I have always used ON but agree on what ever is cheapest.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 3, 2009)

I am more partial to using quality supplements and don't think that using the cheapest of anything is the best method of choosing your brands.


----------



## Xmax (Feb 3, 2009)

Sounds good guys keep the suggestions coming.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2009)

Prince said:


> I am more partial to using quality supplements and don't think that using the cheapest of anything is the best method of choosing your brands.



if i owned my own supplement company i would use pure isolate as well 

i eat so much protein from food, that i doubt using a blend will make that much of a difference.  vitamins on the other hand..


----------



## workhard1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I have used a few different types of Protein but once I went with ON I never went back to anything else. It is fairly cheap, it tastes good, and it is isolate. To me that is the triple threat of perfection. I like ON and will stay with it. They have such a wide variety of flavors that you can always order something new to mix it up. 

I did just order my first batch of Cesine protein. I have never taken it before, but I have been reading about it and decided I would give it a try. Double Rich Chocolate for the Whey and Creamy Vanilla for the Cesine. I am excited


----------



## zombul (Feb 5, 2009)

Both of these would suffice very well.


----------



## CG (Feb 5, 2009)

chobby192 said:


> I don't know about the taste, but protein wise, ON is better than Dymatyze.  ON has whey isolate as a main source of protein, while Dymatyze has whey concentrate as main source of protein.  I think whey isolate is considered better than whey concentrate.
> Just my opinion.



I cold be wrong, I have to check the label n stuff when I get home, but I'm pretty sure you're wrong about dymatize's protein source.. Regardless, imho ON is WAY too sweet for my taste. Plus dymatize is much better for low carb low cal diets.. And its WAY cheaper.. Dymatize alll the way for me


----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2009)

Cgrant said:


> I cold be wrong, I have to check the label n stuff when I get home, but I'm pretty sure you're wrong about dymatize's protein source.. Regardless, imho ON is WAY too sweet for my taste. Plus dymatize is much better for low carb low cal diets.. And its WAY cheaper.. Dymatize alll the way for me



she is wrong..

dymatize
Other Ingredients: Ion-exchange whey protein isolates, cross flow ultra filtration whey protein concentrate (providing di-peptides, tri-peptides, oligo-peptides, and poly-peptides), whey peptides, cocoa, instant coffee, natural and artificial flavors and acesulfame-potassium. 

optimum
Other Ingredients
Protein Blend(Whey Protein Isolate, Whey Protein Concentrate, Whey Peptides), Cocoa(Processed With Alkali), Artificial Flavor, Lecithin, Acesulfame Potassium


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 5, 2009)

PreMier said:


> she is wrong..
> 
> dymatize
> Other Ingredients: Ion-exchange whey protein isolates, cross flow ultra filtration whey protein concentrate (providing di-peptides, tri-peptides, oligo-peptides, and poly-peptides), whey peptides, cocoa, instant coffee, natural and artificial flavors and acesulfame-potassium.
> ...



looks like they have basically the same ingredients, save for the instant coffee


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey kinda off topic (sorry)
Does anyone know if sbmuscle.com ships to Canada?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 5, 2009)

PreMier said:


> if i owned my own supplement company i would use pure isolate as well



yes, whey isolate is expensive, but why not spend a little extra and get the best?

IronMagLabs Whey Isolate is only $19.99 for 2lbs if you buy 3 jugs. It's pure isolate, contains no extra crap and is sweetened with an herb (Stevia), it mixes very easily, and I think it tastes great. Whey Protein Isolate - 100% Pure


----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2009)

FishOrCutBait said:


> looks like they have basically the same ingredients, save for the instant coffee



thats because it was coffee flavored protein


----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2009)

Prince said:


> yes, whey isolate is expensive, but why not spend a little extra and get the best?
> 
> IronMagLabs Whey Isolate is only $19.99 for 2lbs if you buy 3 jugs. It's pure isolate, contains no extra crap and is sweetened with an herb (Stevia), it mixes very easily, and I think it tastes great. Whey Protein Isolate - 100% Pure



cuz im now a broke ass 

but maybe i will next time i buy protein in a month.  i have tried every other product


----------



## Chubby (Feb 5, 2009)

PreMier said:


> she is wrong..


----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2009)

chobby192 said:


>



what? you were i posted the ingredients.

you make a lot of statements


----------



## CG (Feb 6, 2009)

PreMier said:


> what? you were i posted the ingredients.
> 
> you make a lot of statements



ahh.. ok

feelings on their 12 hour blend? i happen to like it as my pre bed shake.. maybe thats just me hoping theyre right..


----------



## PreMier (Feb 6, 2009)

the best protein for night time imo (and nni will probably agree) is xtreme formulations ultra peptide.  the protein fractions they use are pure undenatured low temp micellar casein


----------



## jk7761 (Feb 6, 2009)

Sorry to muddy the waters. 
Currently using Ironmag. It's great no complaints.

Question? How important is Isolate over a blend?
And why don't the 'blends' disclose percentages of isolate?


----------



## Ben dur (Feb 6, 2009)

i just got a 5 lb jug of dymatize elite rich chocolate 

cant say it tastes as good as ON cookies n creme.. but its certainly not the worst by any means

mixed with milk it is actually quite good

and the 5 lb jug cost me 30 bucks


----------



## trener (Feb 6, 2009)

whey proteine is much better, i tried both


----------



## Ben dur (Feb 6, 2009)

anyone else feel like the ON is almost TOO generic after their recent label change?

not that it is a decision making factor, but i just liked it more before they changed it


----------



## Ben dur (Feb 6, 2009)

trener said:


> whey proteine is much better, i tried both





can you please rephrase?


----------



## Chubby (Feb 6, 2009)

jk7761 said:


> Sorry to muddy the waters.
> Currently using Ironmag. It's great no complaints.


I agree.  I noticed the label.  It is 100% whey isolate.  Like somenone mentioned somewhere, if you like protein blend, then mix it with milk.   



> And why don't the 'blends' disclose percentages of isolate?


For some reason they don't seem to disclose protein content of the blend.  Only way to  find out roughly how much each protein in the blend, is  to look at ingredients.  For ex: if ingredients look like this, *Whey isolate, whey concentrate*, then more isolate than concentrate.  If it looks like, *Whey concentrate, Whey isolate*, then it has more whey concentrate than whey isolate.


----------



## strong (Feb 15, 2009)

how aboute Dymatize Elite against Ultimate pro star ,they are mix of isolate and concetrate,plus Dymatize have Enzyme blend -40mg


----------



## strong (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## Ben dur (Feb 15, 2009)

i generally go with the cheapest possible supplements i can get my hands on


i mean
seriously


the greeks didnt have NO explode, or whey isolate...

the benifets of these products, though proven, is very slight.

their exsistence in your diet is optional at best
and you can achieve 99% of what you would through solid foods anyhow...


stop looking for the "edge" and just eat

dymatize elite below $35
ON whey around $45+

my decision is made


----------



## Ben dur (Feb 15, 2009)

and i think allthewhey.com is cheaper
and a board sponsor i believe


----------



## CG (Feb 15, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> i generally go with the cheapest possible supplements i can get my hands on
> 
> 
> i mean
> ...



Ahh, it makes me happy to see others take my approach to realize when two products are essentially the same, the more cost effective item is a better idea.. I also based my choice of dymatize, due to lower calorie amounts..


----------



## Ben dur (Feb 16, 2009)

Cgrant said:


> Ahh, it makes me happy to see others take my approach to realize when two products are essentially the same, the more cost effective item is a better idea.. I also based my choice of dymatize, due to lower calorie amounts..





same logic goes for muscle tech products

cant say the ingredients look "bad"..

but for double price they are certainly not "the most mind blowing anabolic product ever created, using jet pulverizing thrusts of cryogenically frozen lightning, directly from an electrical storm"


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2009)

i think you will have a bright future writing muscle tech ads


----------



## Ben dur (Feb 17, 2009)

YouTube Video


----------



## Chubby (Feb 17, 2009)

If people always look for the cheapest protein, then, I  think these supplement companies will stop making quality proteins in the future to compete in the business.  Looking at the ingredients of Muscletec, I know it is hype, but I don't think all other proteins that cost us little more are also hype.  It is possible there are some good quality proteins out there which cost us little bit more than the cheapest whey concentrate.  I think it is good idea to give a little credit to companies who put effort to make good quality products.
Just my opinion.


----------



## Ben dur (Feb 17, 2009)

ill agree that there are better quality proteins than others


but for my use
i go with the absolute cheapest protein possible

all the whey puts out incredible products
and even their hydrolized protein isolate is cheaper than the blend that ON puts out

my decision is made

thanks for pointing me in the right direction PreMier


----------



## bigbuilder (Feb 17, 2009)

I have been using ON and just switched to a whey powder from US-sport because it was recommended to me.  I like the taste.  I am going to give it a try.


----------



## Ben dur (Feb 21, 2009)

found a great deal on All The Whey

buy 2 5lb jugs for $33
get the third one free

comes out to $22 a jug


----------



## workhard1 (Feb 21, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> found a great deal on All The Whey
> 
> buy 2 5lb jugs for $33
> get the third one free
> ...



where?


----------



## Ben dur (Feb 21, 2009)

im afrade to get banned for announcing PM me


----------



## Ben dur (Feb 21, 2009)

though it is a reputable and very commonly used site which i did see Prince (the administrator) link to it for another product earlier today

i will not spam


----------

